# Lathe Tool



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

OK LJs just ordered the Nova2 with free chuck and no shipping from Rocklers $499, NOW witch tool set PSI Woodworking LCSIXW High Speed Steel Wood Lathe Chisel Turning Set, 6-Piece - PSI Woodworking or PSI Woodworking LCHSS8 HSS Wood Lathe Chisel Set, 8-Piece - PSI Woodworking ,Same price at Amazon no shipping $79.89, since I am knew to this and want to turn bowls witch is my better choice?
Thanks all LJs


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm on my phone, making it difficult to look up the sets you listed. 
I can tell you though that I simply love my Benjamin's best tools from PSI. 
That being said, be sure you use bowl gouges for turning bowls. 
Never use spindle gouges for bowls. 
Bowl gouges have a deeper flute on them for chip ejection. Also the Steele goes further in the handle as to be safer in case of a bad catch. 
I did turn some bowl in the beginning with spindle gouges. I have since heard of spindle gouges breaking and hurting people. Please be sure to get bowl gouges for bowls. 
Also, once you learn proper techniques, you need different grind angles on your tools for spindles and bowls. So that in itself makes it necessary to have tools specifically for bowls. I learned that one the hard way as well.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks William I am looking int what comes with each set 8)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Every eight piece set I have seen are spindle tools. 
The set I bought originally was a three piece set of just bowl gouges. 
All that said, I first started on the lathe with an eight piece set, but it was spindle turning, where a lot of people start with turning. 
There is nothing wrong with starting right off with bowls. Just, for safety reasons, be sure to get bowl gouges.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks William, each set comes with one bowl gouge, I may buy the 8 piece set and a set of bowl gouges, there is a 3 piece set on amazon that i am looking into.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.thompsonlathetools.com/

These look to be of good value for bowl gouges.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks waho I will check into them


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

sgv: Did you check woodworkerscatalog.com for chucks?


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Jimbo I did not, a chuck (nova g3) came with lathe. I am looking for chisels 8)


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't forget about the need to sharpen your lathe tools.
Even the new ones need sharpening, before they are ever put to wood!


----------



## facecarver (Oct 24, 2013)

Your gonna have a lot of fun with that lathe.already has the nova chuck. I am setting up a Craftsman lathe I have had in storage for too long.Also bought the set.And I turned bowls with it.The bowl gouges are thicker and some are bent for getting inside of hollow turnings.The set I have is 8 pc. Marples, and included one bowl gouge.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

sgv: My first set of tools was from PSI. Numerous individuals do not like PSI because their tools are not made in the US, Canada, or England - but - M2 HSS tool is HSS, is HSS, is HSS no matter where it's made.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks All , My wife is buying me my set of tools for Christmas, How great is that!!!!!! 
i I have a old craftsman slow speed grinder that needs new wheels, should work for sharpening


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

PSI tools are an inexpensive entry level tool. $80.00 for a set of wood turning tools, compared to $60-120.00 for a single tool. It has to make one think. I have been turning for quite a while, and all the PSI tools and alike have been exiled to the dark places in my shop. We all have driven a Chevy hoping to move up to a Porsche.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

WoodSparky, I drive a Toyota, but want a new Harley


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

Very good.

I just hate to see people throw good money after bad, like I have done.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a set of HF tools I bought years ago with my first lathe. I still use them often and this is three lathes later. The only difference between them and my "costly" tools is they have to be sharpened more often.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks all, now the question is, I have a very old Craftsman grinder 6" witch wheels do I buy for good sharping?


----------

